# Overheating on the highway. Electric fan



## 94chevyz71 (Mar 20, 2013)

I have a 94 1500 z71 with the 350 motor with a 8ft plow when ever i drive on the highway around 55 mph the truck overheat i am pretty sure it cause the plow blocking the air i check the fan cooling system etc eveything is good i have run this truck 20 hours straight plowing heavy snow only stopping for gas and bathroom no problem only driving on the highway it overheat i was told to take out my stock fan and put a flex fan on it but i dont see the different that would make also i was told to put and electric fan i got and electric fan from my part store they told me this fan can be mounted on between the radiator and the stock cooling fan so i leave the stock cooling fan and use both of then . Has anyone ever use one of this fan and did it make a different in overheating any help on my overheating issue would be great thank.


----------



## Rubicon 327 (Oct 6, 2009)

Plenty of issues here regarding overheating .......just do a quick search and you will find that a *heavy duty clutch fan* from NAPA usually helps. http://www.plowsite.com/showthread.php?t=132708&highlight=overheating

Or you can try http://www.plowflowmaster.com/how-it-works.html although I have no experience with something like this. http://www.fencemasters.com/snowplows/airfoil.html


----------



## secret_weapon (Jan 24, 2007)

94chevyz71;1624560 said:


> I have a 94 1500 z71 with the 350 motor with a 8ft plow when ever i drive on the highway around 55 mph the truck overheat i am pretty sure it cause the plow blocking the air i check the fan cooling system etc eveything is good i have run this truck 20 hours straight plowing heavy snow only stopping for gas and bathroom no problem only driving on the highway it overheat* i was told to take out my stock fan and put a flex fan on it *but i dont see the different that would make also i was told to put and electric fan i got and electric fan from my part store they told me this fan can be mounted on between the radiator and the stock cooling fan so i leave the stock cooling fan and use both of then . Has anyone ever use one of this fan and did it make a different in overheating any help on my overheating issue would be great thank.


Do not do this, get a heavy duty fan clutch and lower the blade a little when on the highway. When I had a straight blade I had put on a curved/formed snow deflector and it actually worked wonders to get airflow over the blade. I posted pics and a little blurb about a while ago.

Edit: Here is the link to my post. http://www.plowsite.com/showthread.php?t=96203


----------



## dieselss (Jan 3, 2008)

the electric fan will not keep up at highway speeds. I had a 454 with 2 fans and they couldn't keep up
do the clutch upgrade, or don't go on the expressway


----------



## leolkfrm (Mar 11, 2010)

do you lower the plow and angle it when on the highway?...when getting a hd clutch for the fan be sure that it is one!...fins extend to the end and squared


----------

